# New GTO Owner...need help please...looking to mod



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

hi! i just bought a 2005 Torrid Red A4 GTO and am looking to give it a bit of a boost. =) ...the only problem is the absolute max that i can put into this endevor is $1000.00 I really need advice from someone who rlly knows what they are talking about. What is the best mods that i can do for it, so to speak what is the best bang for my buck. I also am very new to cars in general and would almost def. not know how to install anything =[ so the $1000.00 would have to cover any sort of installations as well. any help at all would be greatly greatly appreciated. oooooo...also i have a GM Major Guard warranty....and i dont want to do any mods that would void the warranty...would anybody happen to know if there are any sort of modifications that i might do that could end of voiding the warranty. PLZ HELP! =O


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Learn to drive it. Thats the best mod there is. If you can't take it to the track and run consistant 12's, you won't need more power.

As far as what you can do with $1000, tune is about all I would spend money on with that budget.


----------



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

i know how to drive it...i usually run a 12.8 or 12.7...and its bone stock...and an auto...so theres not much skill involved....im thinking about NO2? is it safe?....and will it void the warranty i have?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The track is a joke... never been, but apparently they wax & polish the asphalt every morning... especially if so many people claim wheelspin halfway down the track. Spending big $$$ just to shave a few tenths doesn't seem worth it. The street is where it counts.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO19020 said:


> i know how to drive it...i usually run a 12.8 or 12.7...and its bone stock...and an auto...so theres not much skill involved....im thinking about NO2? is it safe?....and will it void the warranty i have?


If your case, I would like at a 150 dry shot because you can uninstall it so easy and dont need a tune. If anything brakes, just take the NO2 kit out witch is an easy install by the way, and take it to the dealer. Plus the dry doesn't needa tune either.

Just don't buy the $600 kit and think your safe though. A good kit will run you $1100ish for all the safety stuff.


----------



## BadLS2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea most definitely a tune or a good dry kit would probably do you just fine..


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I know I'm gonna start something by saying this but what are your 60 ft times? If you have 2.0s or slower then the biggest bang for your buck...bar none...is a stall converter. Get the right one and your E.Ts will go down at least three tenths. You can use is on the street, and don't have to refill it. Your extra power feel is there even at part throttle. 
I know, you think you need drag radials. No you don't I have consistant 1.77 60 fts with my original rims and tires on my car. You would be surprized how much fun it is if you pedal the car just right on the street. If you can find a correct converter and install for a thousand, go for it. 

Jerry


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

Get drag bags and a tune


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

a warrarnty is subjective....anything you do to the car can be considered to void it without the stamp of approval from GM themselves.....best bet is to decide what you want to do and learn how picky your garage is.....see where the loop holes are


----------

